# Men's Valet Boxes



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Just finished these two Valet boxes after a month of spare time fun. The wood is Bocote with poplar base and trim. Before it was oiled with Danish oil, it looked as though the poplar wood matched with the sapwood of the Bocote; oil changed that look. One box is for my Bro-in-law and the other is for ME! It's been a long time since I made anything for myself. I love the radical grain of this exotic hardwood. This wood is heavy, dense and a bit oily in texture. Saws, planes and sanding are surprisingly easy, and I noticed minimal slivering, so easy on my hands too. Most of the joints are glued with 5 min. epoxy. The poplar was no problem with normal wood gluing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the character on those boxes is great...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I really like those...good job!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Reg. That grain really pops. Awesome.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Those look brilliant Reg.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I wasn't sure what a valet box was so I thought I had better take a look. Very glad I did - those are really nice. I'm thinking maybe I need one too.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful wood, and nicely put together too!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like that wood! Nice boxes too.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Intriguing wood and very nicely done.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> I think the character on those boxes is great...


Me Too. N


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Good job sir!


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Lovely looking things ! Well done.




Rog


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I really like them!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sure like the look of those boxes. My wife would appreciate my not leaving wallet, watch, spectacles, etc. on the bedside table.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

excellent work. I'm not familiar with Bocote. It looks to be a very hard wood.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

denniswoody said:


> I wasn't sure what a valet box was so I thought I had better take a look. Very glad I did - those are really nice. I'm thinking maybe I need one too.


Me neither, Dennis but, like you I did the same and I am glad.


----------

